

Use your WiFi and bluetooth-enabled phone to auto unlock your mac - edyg
https://github.com/Gems/majormaco

======
stasy
Instructions on installation are not that good

------
aen
No source. Only binaries.

~~~
edyg
Sure, I will fix it. Until this you can follow links in the README credits
section.

